# Pics from Cedar Creek Pleasure Driving Show (ADS)



## Dr. Pam (Oct 12, 2007)

This past weekend there were almost fifty horses and ponies representing 15 breeds at the 7th Annual Cedar Creek Pleasure Driving Show in Greenville, TX. It POURED for several hours on Sat during Cones but the judge said if he could see the horses, we'd keep driving. At least we had a covered arena for our holding area! I took 4 young drivers, 4 minis, one pony, and 2 dogs for the weekend. The comraderie is amazing, the compitition was tough, and I learned soooo much. Patty did her presentation Friday night from her trip this summer to Young Drivers Camp--I am so incredibly proud of her.




:

So--lots of pictures. Ask any question, make any comments--the kids did great. Everyone but me and Blue took home at least one blue ribbon, but I couldn't be prouder of his 3rd place in Cones :aktion033:

Carriage Dog to Ride (which has turned into a Costue Class for Dogs in our Club)











Cones in the Rain (to be driven to the tune "Singing in the Rain")











Praire Pace--the VSE's went last, and the trail was literally knee deep in mud in some spots. Robin had to get out at one point to lift her cart out of the mud. It had cleared up by then though, and the scenery was so pretty.
















Gambler's Choice Obstacle: Patty went so fast with Echo she ran out of things to do (and got to show off her one handed driving skills), my pony Blue had a few "issues" but we worked through them, Katie and Doug learned backing is harder than it looks!


























and last, a few shots from the rail classes.


----------



## twister (Oct 12, 2007)

:aktion033: great pictures, I wanna do that whine, sulk :bgrin Your pics told a great story, it probably didn't feel good at the time but I love the pic of Blue saying "no freaking way am I going near that giant bed :lol: The costume dog class was fun too. Thanks for sharing

Yvonne


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks like A LOT of fun, Dr. Pam!!!! And, I love the dressed up doggies, too







Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are GREAT photos! It sure did look WET for your cones!!! Wow. Your little gray horse did NOT want to go to bed! LOL. Wonder if that is why it is called "napping." hehehe! Yes, I cracked myself up. Love the carriage dog costume class also. Looks like you guys had a TON of fun, regardless of the weather! And you didn't even break out the rain gear, very brave of you my dear. :bgrin I have to say that Echo is a beautifully moving little mare. She is really something.

Thanks for sharing! I can hardly wait for next season, already! I go for a lesson on Sunday morning.


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pictures! I really enjoyed each one. I really like your Blue, he is so nice and tall and looks so pretty in cart.



: And your black mare is lovely! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Oct 12, 2007)

> And you didn't even break out the rain gear, very brave of you my dear


lol :bgrin Apparently, you are supposed to check the weather forecast before attending outside shows. Trust me, almost everyone else was in rain gear. It was a mad scramble Sat night drying everything out or finding new outfits!!

Michigan's Blue Cobalt is my ASPC/AMHR gelding who measures 40" at the withers--1" over the VSE limit. The black mare is DR Hideaway Masons Elegant Echo, our 5 time Hall of Fame, National and Res Nat Champion Pleasure and Park mare. Last time we tried a carriage show with her 4 years ago she flipped herself over backwards. Patty took her for kicks and giggles and Echo has now decided driving without a check is pretty darn nice. Plus she LOVED cones!!

The bay is Ashley's new gelding Rainfield Farms Late Night Blues we got from Silva's after Nationals--they are doing great together. He is very patient when she gets confused and she is learning to be "boss". Doug started working for me last spring and has fallen hard for the minis. Now if I can just get him to look up and smile!! He drove my mare SR Desert Sun so I could drive Blue. Katie is driving Patty's 29" mare SR Desert Mist and went Novice High Point Champion for the show!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 13, 2007)

Dr. Pam, I have to ask...

I thought ponies had to have a navigator in marathon? Or do they not in ADTs? Or did I just get it all wrong as usual?

My one concern with Mingus and CDEs is that I suspect he'll measure over 39" at the withers, although he is 38" when measured as a mini. Needing a navigator will require a different choice of cart, and I'd really like to use a hyperbike for marathon.

Blue is gorgeous and looks like he was made for driving!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Oct 13, 2007)

Dr Pam,

Care to share what harnesses any of the horses are wearing?



I am really wanting to put a Camptown harness on my Christmas list. <vbg>

Angie


----------



## Becky (Oct 13, 2007)

What great pictures!!



That looks like so much [SIZE=14pt]fun[/SIZE]!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Dr. Pam (Oct 14, 2007)

> I thought ponies had to have a navigator in marathon?


Susanne, you got it right, but this was a Pleasure Driving Show. Ponies and Single Horses are allowed on the Prairie Pace (this one was 3.2 km) without a Navigator. There are no hazzards, just some rolling terrain. The goal is to come in as close to the posted time for your division as possible.



> Care to share what harnesses any of the horses are wearing?


Blue, the Shetland gelding--Sport Harness from Chimicum Tack, hitched to a mini Bellcrown

Misty, the 29" silver mare--Custom Sport Harness from Chimicum. The breast collar is from her old harness, because we had to re do her sport collar. She also prefers an open bridle. She is pulling a custom made Lignite EE Cart--it's really tough find "off the rack" stuff for horses her size.

Sunny, the 36" sorrel mare--Ozarks Delux Carriage/CDE harness, hitched to a 49" shaft Jerald cart (the patent boot is off)

Echo, the 35" black mare--Carriage House Sport Harness (I prefer the one from Chimicum), hitch to a 52" shaft Houghton

Blues, the 33 1/2" minimal pinto bay gelding--Ozarks regular Carriage Harness, pulling the new wood EE cart from Double Diamond (rides SO much better than a Frontier, and more seat room)


----------

